
How to Find Problems to Solve and Get Early Adopters by Cold-Calling Businesses - mgav
https://www.indiehackers.com/@sarwech/how-to-find-problems-to-solve-and-get-early-adopters-by-cold-calling-businesses-b410db7a83
======
startupdiscuss
I have a question for other HN readers: if you got a call from a stranger
asking you to discuss generic (or even specific) problems you face in your
life, your job, or elsewhere, what would you do?

I looked through the scripts presented and I cannot imagine taking time out to
talk through them with someone.

On the other hand, if I had made time to go to a meetup about "lean methods"
or something, I might have a long conversation about problems I see.

But that just might be me. Do you feel more comfortable on the phone?

~~~
dmichulke
I find calling disrespectful because it interrupts my flow.

But as far as I understand, this is a developer (or engineer) only problem and
people in other businesses rarely have that and actually favor the phone over
email.

~~~
maxxxxx
That's exactly my experience. A lot of small business people are on the phone
all the time.

~~~
startupdiscuss
The most successful people I know are on the phone all the time.

However, I don't know if they would want to talk to strangers about something
unrelated to their business.

~~~
maxxxxx
Obviously you have to make sure that what you are talking about is relevant to
their business.

~~~
startupdiscuss
I'll give an example.

I know someone who really wants to make products abroad cheaply and sell them
in the united states.

I think -- I haven't talked to him in years -- that he would love to receive a
call that says "Can you supply me with [insert product]? Can you get it
delivered at X for $Y?"

I doubt -- although I don't know -- that he would listen to "What are your
biggest problems? Do you have a tough time with finances or sales?"

~~~
maxxxxx
" doubt -- although I don't know -- that he would listen to "What are your
biggest problems? Do you have a tough time with finances or sales?"

That's a self serving way to open that offers no value to the person you are
calling. You may ask "how about procedure xxx? How is that going?" and then
expand from there. It's a skill most programmers don't have. I know a guy who
can chat up pretty much anybody and get a deep conversation with them and
what's going on in their business. I don't have that skill but I know it's
incredibly valuable.

~~~
ams6110
I'm not particularly good at it, but it seems that the trick is to be attuned
to what the other person starts talking about, and pursue that, possibly
feigning deep interest until you uncover something that might be actionable.

Edit: of course it helps to be at least passably familiar with the person's
business so that you don't have to use a totally generic opening.

~~~
maxxxxx
I guess in the end you need to enjoy talking (like most people seem to do). I
personally hate it :-(

